# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Het 5 dagen dieet of het ziekenhuisdieet

## gids

Hallo.
Ik heb een artikel geschreven over het 5 dagen dieet of het ziekenhuisdieet

Graag had ik jullie commentaar gehad op dit artikel!

----------

